# Six Mile Bass Club (Cumming, GA) - New Members for 2012



## hempy (Nov 27, 2011)

Six Mile Bass Club is currently accepting new members for the 2012 season!  We have openings for both non-boaters and boaters.

If you are a bass fishing enthusiast that would like to sharper your skills while engaging in some friendly competition, please check out our club at www.sixmilebassclub.com.

Six Mile Bass Club is affiliated with both the GA Bass Federation Nation (B.A.S.S) and the TBF Federation (FLW).

We meet at Hammond's Fishing Center the first Sunday of each month and fish 12 tournaments a year.  Our monthly dues are $30.

If you are interested in fishing with us  as a guest, please email me at jeffhempker@comcast.net

Thanks,
Jeff Hempker
President, Six Mile Bass Club


----------



## BowShooter (Nov 27, 2011)

I have been in this club for two years now and its one of the best club in ga... Some good people to fish with


----------



## BowShooter (Nov 27, 2011)

Some good sticks great way to learn


----------



## riverwon (Nov 28, 2011)

what other lakes do you fish beside lanier


----------



## BowShooter (Nov 28, 2011)

We haved fished every lake Including Tellico, Gunt. , oconee, sinclair, jackson, Hartwell and alot more.  We alternate every other month with an away lake that is voted in... if u go to our website u can see all the lakes we fish


----------



## gahunter12 (Dec 7, 2011)

Whats up Jeff! This is more than a great club. Its one of, if not the best club in Ga. Six mile is a very strong club with a lot of great guys. The club was the 2010 BASS Federation Nation Top Six Classic champion.


----------



## bass_holic (Dec 26, 2011)

Great club. I have been with this club for the last two and half years as well. You couldn't ask for a better group of guys that love the sport of bass fishing. Six Mile definitely has a friendly competitive spirit which is all based on courtesy, sportsmanship, conservation, and helping teach others. Since being a member, I have truely made some great friendships from this club. I highly recommend this club to anyone that is interested in joining a great bass club!


----------

